# Gardens



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets see everyone's gardens. I will kick it off with my small 4x8 raised bed. I have tomatoes, beans, peas, sunflower, spinach, peppers, berries and lettuce. 
I garden at over 9000 feet above sea level and suffer a July frost every year, so don't make fun of my small garden, for my area it's doing well.









And my windowsill gardens with peas, herbs and cherry tomato.


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Heres my allotment


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice looking set up. I sure wish I had property if my own to do as I will with. But i rent, I'm lucky they let me get away with as much as I do. 
It's really hard to have something that successful as far up in the mountain as I am.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Both of your gardens look great!!!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is our garden. The spacing had to be wide enough for the portable chicken tractor to get in so the girls can peck at bugs

In the garden we have:
Peas, beans, corn, lettuce, cabbage, cucumbers, queen Ann squash, spaghetti squash, yellow squash, butternut squash, zucchini, lemon cucumber, banana peppers, cayenne peppers, bell peppers, Swiss chard, okra, strawberries, carrots, radishes, mustard greens, collard greens, tomatoes, bird house gourd, watermelons, sweet potatoes, potatoes, sunflower, basil, lavender, lemon balm, mint, dill, cilantro, sage, oregano, rosemary, asparagus. 
I don't think I missed anything


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Very nice gardens! Nothing tastes as good as a vegetable from the garden!


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

Your gardens look great! I'm in Sydney australia, just finishing up winter here so will start up my garden very soon!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good to know some Aussies are around. I find I had yet to meet an Australian I did not like. Hopefully one day I will take a trip I oz.. Experience some of the bush tucker mans trips.


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Good to know some Aussies are around. I find I had yet to meet an Australian I did not like. Hopefully one day I will take a trip I oz.. Experience some of the bush tucker mans trips.


Thank you, Aussies are pretty easy going, it's a beautiful country! Lots to see and do, I'm in Sydney so not much of that bush tucker here but am close to the mountains which is full of rain forest, very beautiful!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Believe me, Sydney is a spot I would not miss. I have a few friends residing there, a few in Melbourne, and some up near the Gold Coast. I plan on making a trip next year and traveling up the coast from Sydney.


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

That would be a good holiday you will see a lot!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Truly I wish to circumnavigate the continent, but I can no afford to not work for a year or more and just travel. Not now, and if I did that, who would care for my chickens?!?


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol yes I'm the same no one else to look after all my animals


----------

